

Riak doesn't use consistent hashing - gduffy
http://lists.basho.com/pipermail/riak-users_lists.basho.com/2011-May/004303.html

======
gduffy
Continued here: [http://lists.basho.com/pipermail/riak-
users_lists.basho.com/...](http://lists.basho.com/pipermail/riak-
users_lists.basho.com/2011-May/004314.html)

------
grourk
It's worth clarifying the post title. Does Riak hash keys onto the ring? Yes.
Does Riak hash nodes onto the ring? No. Is that still considered "consistent
hashing"? I don't know.

